# Best Month for St Maarten?



## LynnW (Jan 23, 2006)

We are looking at St Marteen for next year and trying to decide which month to go. Will be looking at Points Resorts and just noticed that less points are required for weeks 1 through 4 than for Nov. Is Jan a good month to go?

Lynn


----------



## Bucky (Jan 23, 2006)

I sure hope so.  We leave this Saturday for a week at the Sapphire Beach Club.

It appears that the average rainfall is less during the Feb-Mar time period.  Temps seem to average between 72-85.  Beats the heck out of winter on the East Coast.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 24, 2006)

January would be superior to November - it's lower demand as folks don't like to travel so soon after XMAS and of course the related paying of bills.  November will have higher demand around the US Thanksgiving.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Now I have to wait until March when I can hopefully get a points resort.

Lynn


----------



## lunarbrian (Jan 25, 2006)

*St Maarten Weeks*

I just spent December 27-January 14 in St Maarten. I have also spent time there in November. My thoughts:

1. In November the island is generally quiet and not a lot of rain. 
2. This January it rained a lot but it really wasn't a problem-it would rain for 10-15 minutes and then stop, kind of like Hawaii.
3. My understanding is that week 52 is generally very crowded but weeks 1 and 2 are quiet. The useage picks up in February and March.

My advice would be to pick the time that works best for you-I don't think there is any month that is not good in St Maarten and I don't see a lot of difference between November and January.


----------



## caribbean5 (Feb 6, 2006)

We like April.  We find the prices to reduced, not as crowded and longer daylight hours.  During the winter months it gets dark early (5:30pm) but later in the year, longer days.

The weather is great in April (not hurricane season) and prices reduced.  Thats the time of the year we usually go.

Bob


----------



## Kal (Feb 8, 2006)

Agree on April for the same reasons.  We're there for 3 weeks starting mid-April and that includes all the Carnival action as a bonus.  Prices drop on April 15th every year.


----------

